# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Printable Diameter Tape Templates to measure pipe OD

## Blocklayer

Under the kitchen sink the other day, trying to measure the outside diameter of fitted waste pipes, but not able to measure directly across the pipe. 
So I came up with this. *Printable Diameter Tape Templates. Wrap around Pipe to Measure Diameter* Print the template (at 100% printer scale) and wrap around a pipe to directly measure its outside diameter. 
The scale of the tape template is adjusted to show the pipes OD from its circumference. 
Might come in handy occasionally?

----------


## Bloss

:2thumbsup:  Man - you sure don't let your brain go into idle time in spare moments do you! Sometimes these little things can be so useful - of course I'll have to remember to print and cut a few to have in my ute or tool box (or wallet I guess!)  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Moondog55

Well thank you kind :You rock2:  :Goodpost:  :Iagree:  sir

----------


## manofaus

Good idea.... 
you can buy _pi tape_ if you use them alot. (used in machining)

----------


## charlesb

Don't want to rain on your parade, but most pipe (especially waste/drain pipe) is measured *internally*, not externally, so knowing OD isn't that helpful although it'll give you a rough idea of the size I guess.  
(Copper tube and blue-line are measured OD).

----------


## intertd6

These days it only a nominal ID size.
regards inter

----------


## charlesb

> These days it only a nominal ID size.
> regards inter

  Yes but if someone walked into the plumbing dept where I work and asked for fittings for 56mm pipe, there'd be some confusion because there is no 56mmm pvc pipe. Yes, it is referred to by it's nominal size (DN) which is 50mm (or 2" for those of us born prior to the 70's), what I was getting at is you don't ask for 56, 69, 82 or 110mm pipe or fittings. 
I am always concerned when I get people in (when I *am* on the floor serving customers) who quote wacky pipe sizes, because I don't know whether it's because they are quoting outside diameter or because they can't read a tape (I am no longer surprised but am still dismayed at the number who can't but who are trying to do plumbing repair work).

----------


## Bloss

> Yes but if someone walked into the plumbing dept where I work and asked for fittings for 56mm pipe, there'd be some confusion because there is no 56mmm pvc pipe. Yes, it is referred to by it's nominal size (DN) which is 50mm (or 2" for those of us born prior to the 70's), what I was getting at is you don't ask for 56, 69, 82 or 110mm pipe or fittings. 
> I am always concerned when I get people in (when I *am* on the floor serving customers) who quote wacky pipe sizes, because I don't know whether it's because they are quoting outside diameter or because they can't read a tape (I am no longer surprised but am still dismayed at the number who can't but who are trying to do plumbing repair work).

  Shouldn't assume the requirement to measure is just to be able to buy matching pipe or fittings - there are many occasions when there will be a need to measure accurately and nothing to do with going to a plumbing supplier, eg: to cut and fit timber or other materials around an existing pipe - and for that purpose (few DIYers or chippies will have pi tape!) this simple tool will be just the ticket.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I find a regular tape measure and calculator work pretty well too  :Wink:

----------


## Blocklayer

I suppose it depends on what you need the outside diameter measurement for. 
It worked well for me, to extend an existing pipe with a joiner and a new length of same OD pipe.
In this case, the OD of the pipe is the measurement needed, as the pipe fits inside the joiner?
The existing setup was glued, and I didn't want to cut it apart to measure it before I got the new parts. (long drive to town) 
There's numbers and codes all along pvc pipes. Where do you find out what it all means?
Is there any (reliable) standard to pipe markings?

----------


## intertd6

Block layer, I suppose you would just do the tape in actual pipe sizes not pipe diameters .
regards inter

----------


## wonderplumb

Most people (one would hope) who work in plumbing supplies, and to a lesser extent, the "experts" at bunnings, should be able to tell you what you need if you said you had a 56mmOD pipe under the kitchen sink.

----------

